# Puerto Rico, Gran Canaria, anybody had any places of interest, pubs, restaruants?



## Holtend82 (24 Sep 2010)

Hi there,

Im heading to Puerto rico in a few weeks and was just wondering if anybody had any places of interest, pubs, restaurants etc !!
I have never been before so any tips would be helpful !!


----------



## rosemartin (24 Sep 2010)

been to puerto rico on three occassions,  it is very relaxing but depending where you are staying there is a serious hill, always take taxi home. i am not one for pubs, but there are excellent resturants, oscars on the road overlooking the beach, there is one in the middle of the park  cant just think of the name and there are a few near the marina.  there is  dolphin trips,ferry ride to mogan,   the amadores beach is around thecorner and in my view a better beach. you can go on excursions to all the main tourist attractions on the island but it can be a journey as you are on the southern side of island.   Puerto rico is generally the driest spot in gran canaria.  
wish i was you but just cant afford hol at present,


----------



## dmos87 (24 Sep 2010)

Donalds Karaoke bar in the square was great for us last year, we had a great time. Obviously the square has loads of bars and pubs so take a stroll there some night to decide where you'd like to go - there are LOADS of people employed by these bars standing outside trying to goad you in but it can get annoying after the first night!!


----------



## TheShark (25 Sep 2010)

MaryG's Bar in the Europa Centre, excellent entertainment nightly and cheap drink. AVOID the Irish Bars at all costs, vastly inflated prices.


----------



## SlugBreath (26 Sep 2010)

rosemartin said:


> wish i was you but just cant afford hol at present,


 
Ryanair have a selection of destinations for €5 in October. http://www.ryanair.com/ie/cheap-dublin-ireland-aberdeen-uk-flights

Stay in an IBIS hotel for very little.  http://www.ibishotel.com/gb/hotel-deals/index.shtml

You could have a 3 or 4 day break for a couple of hundred Euro for two people.

No point in being miserable.


----------



## Holtend82 (27 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the help, Rose Martin im staying on the bottom of the hill so i will be able to walk everywhere which is great.
Im fairly into day trips and things like that, i would spend like a day laying on the beach but would get bored any more than that


----------



## Havana (27 Sep 2010)

LOVE this place....


----------



## salaried (29 Sep 2010)

Hello Holtend82, I noticed Havana sent you a link for the Amadores beach club. We always go there and hire a double bed for the day and relax, We just read and chill out . The beds are 20 euro for the day but you won,t be dissapointed. If you just want to have a drink and relax you can go to their chill out area, The music and the seating de-stress me and thats hard to do. It might be worth thinking about after a few days if having a few late nights. By night depending on what you are into you have two commercial centres. The europa is the smaller one on the higher level and then the main commercial centre at the bottom level. A lot depends on the sort of night life you are looking for, We go to M and M,s in the main CC  for one or two and then around the corner to the Nags head for the pub quiz and even the bingo, Its a laugh if nothing else and my wife loves it. The prices are so low it is frightening. As for restaurants everyone differs ,If you are looking for great food, great service and not being shocked when you get the bill San miguels on the ground floor of the main CC was our favourite, Ponnochios just up from from there is very good also. Any questions just ask, We miss PR already and we are only back a week.


----------



## Holtend82 (29 Sep 2010)

Cheers Salaried,

We are staying on the the bottom level so we will probably make off the commercial centre more often. I have heard that Minanas (on the hillside) is the place to eat so we will probable make that off some night, friends have also recommended M & Ms, Tiffanys and Xtreeemz for drinks and San Miguels, Gran Canaria Bar and Murphys Kitchen for food. Am i right to believe that Amadores beach (about a 20 min walk) is a much nicer beach?

M


----------



## salaried (30 Sep 2010)

*Amadores beach*

Hello Holtend82, Yes Amadores is about a 20 min walk. The beach is great there, Also there are plenty of restaurants and shops to the back of the beach all lined up under one roof in case you feel like a drink or something to eat, All reasonable enough. I Would really suggest the beach clubs chill out area if for no other reason to make yourselves feel spoilt for an hour or two over a drink. It looks expensive but it actually is not, Probably on par with music bars in the  CC .If not in the humour for walking back there is a taxi rank , A taxi back to PR is about 4 euro. PS.. One important thing is to ignore the timeshare touts you will no doubt encounter in PR. We seen another family taken in last weekend .Say no thanks or walk straight past them or you will end being driven by taxi to a place called Anfi where a hard sell takes place, It is a complete waste of a day at the very least.


----------

